# Woodlawn, MD OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Watch the incident unfold in the video below. Warning – Graphic Content and Obscene Language:
Check out 16:25 great shot!






Woodlawn, MD – Baltimore County police have released bodycam footage of a fiery shootout between officers and a gunman accused of murdering three people (video below).

Baltimore County police had already responded to over 100 calls for service during the 30 years 56-year-old Everton Brown lived in the 7500-block of Maury Road, WJZ reported.

At approximately 6:39 a.m. on May 8, a neighbor called 911 to report they’d been woken up by the sound of someone banging on another resident’s door.

“Then I just heard three gunshots,” the caller said. “I see a man standing in the door posed with a weapon in his hand.”

A moment later the caller said she could hear a woman screaming down the street.

“Sounds like he’s just shooting up the block,” the caller said.

Another 911 caller told police she just “had a house blow up,” the recordings revealed.

“We’ve got a victim on the ground shot,” she continued. “It’s a female, and she got blood all on the front of her.”

The woman frantically told the dispatcher she could see “a man out here shooting people.”

“He blew up his house!” she said again.

When officers arrived at Brown’s residence at approximately 6:40 a.m., they found the home engulfed in flames, bodycam footage showed.

An officer came under gunfire nearly immediately after he exited his patrol vehicle.

Multiple officers ordered Brown to drop his weapon during the harrowing encounter, but he refused, bodycam footage showed.

Flashes could be seen coming from the area outside the burning home as Brown fired more rounds at police.

One 911 caller relayed the scene to the dispatcher as it unfolded, the 911 recordings revealed.

“He’s shooting at the police!” she yelled. “He’s acting like he’s down but he is still shooting!”

The officers returned fire, mortally wounding the gunman.

He died while in route to the hospital, police said.

A firearm was recovered on the ground next to the location were Brown fell, bodycam footage showed.
Investigators said they also recovered a knife and “several homemade explosive devices” outside Brown’s house.

Police later said Brown killed three of his neighbors before he intentionally set his residence on fire, WJZ reported.

A second townhouse also caught fire, bodycam footage showed.

The victims were identified as Sagar Ghimire, a 24-year-old student from Nepal, and a married couple named Sara Alacote, 37, and Ismael Quintanilla, 41, according to WJZ.

Alacote and Quintanilla’s teenage son survived the attack.

Investigators said Brown forced his way into the couple’s home and proceeded to stab and shoot Quintanilla, WBFF reported.

Brown then chased Alacote down as she fled the residence, shooting her outside multiple times, police said.

Two neighbors went outside to see what was happening, at which point Brown began shooting at them, fatally wounding Ghimire.

The fourth gunshot victim is expected to recover, WBFF reported.

The four officers who returned fire have been placed on administrative leave while the incident is being investigated.

Residents said the suspect had harassed them for years and described him as aggressive and paranoid, according to WJZ.

They also said he believed the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) had been surveilling him.

Brown likely suffered from mental illness, Baltimore County Police Chief Melissa Hyatt told WJZ.

A potential motive for the attacks has not been released.


----------

